# Black Gloss Gibson Explorer - $1000!!! - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

This is a screaming deal! If I hadn’t just bought a Strat yesterday, I’d grab this just to flip it. At that price, I was expecting a faded model.

It doesn’t help that he’s just a couple streets over from me.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito

Very tempting except he is in the east end of town.


----------



## Budda

Shit. Cant. Damn.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’d offer to facilitate, but I can’t guarantee that I’d be able to find a big enough box.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> find a big enough box


Use several disassembled ones folded/wrapped around the case accordingly and tape the heck out of it?


----------



## Diablo

I’d buy it...if it wasn’t identical to my 83 explorer..


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If it was natural or white, I’d still buy it. Black or cherry, not so much.


----------



## ezcomes

Ottawa seems to have the deals on these...got mine there for 800 bux about a year ago


----------



## bobartlarry

Something's not right about the ad. 

The ad uses a cropped version of this photo:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/guitars/comments/an5gsa

And if you read the Reddit user's profile, a year ago he said he was a senior in high school in California. 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars

bobartlarry said:


> Something's not right about the ad.
> 
> The ad uses a cropped version of this photo:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/guitars/comments/an5gsa
> 
> And if you read the Reddit user's profile, a year ago he said he was a senior in high school in California.


Somebody posted in Ottawa a day earlier “looking for a Gibson Explorer (not faded), willing to pay $1000“. Maybe this is someone setting up some sort of scam? Sort of a “Hey, I’ve had a lot of interest. Etransfer me a deposit.”
The account _is_ 9 years old so who knows, maybe he just grabbed a photo off of the internet? All I know is he lives walking distance from me if anyone wanted me to check it out in person.


----------



## player99

Does it matter he has no reply rate or reply time in 9 years?


----------



## ezcomes

player99 said:


> Does it matter he has no reply rate or reply time in 9 years?


Ive seen that before...just figured that if an account wqsnt active for awhile, the response time wasnt valid


----------



## Chito

I just asked if it is still available.


----------



## bobartlarry

I sent a message yesterday. No reply.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## bobartlarry

Haven't heard back. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene Machine

I inquired shortly after the ad went up, no answer.


----------



## Chito

No reply here either.


----------



## tomee2

This dude now has 7 guitars up at crazy bargains. Not sure what's up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> This dude now has 7 guitars up at crazy bargains. Not sure what's up.


Scam. That’s what.

I had messaged him too on the Explorer and haven’t heard back. Now, seeing his other ads and those prices, he’s up to something.

I messaged him on the Flying V and doubt I’ll get a reply. I was going to inquire about the knife figuring it might be a legitimate listing. Then I googled and saw that it’s a $300 knife for $125.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If you want any chance of baiting him, send him a message telling him you’re coming from Toronto and will be in Ottawa this weekend (all his ads say “no shipping”). Pick one of the other guitars and ask if you can etransfer him half the money to hold it. I have a feeling that’s what the scam is. Offer such a good deal that someone will send a deposit.

Just don’t have everyone do it or it’ll look a bit fishy.


----------



## ezcomes

I saw the V last night and was shocked at the price...ready to go for a drive...until i saw the other ads


----------



## GeorgeMich

2manyGuitars said:


> If you want any chance of baiting him, send him a message telling him you’re coming from Toronto and will be in Ottawa this weekend (all his ads say “no shipping”). Pick one of the other guitars and ask if you can etransfer him half the money to hold it. I have a feeling that’s what the scam is. Offer such a good deal that someone will send a deposit.
> 
> Just don’t have everyone do it or it’ll look a bit fishy.


Yah I’m not sure what his end game is. A buddy of mine emailed him last night almost immediately and no response either. You would think that if he was attempting the deposit scam he would try and email as many ppl as possible. Strange.


----------



## tomee2

And clearly says no shipping in the ads. So the only scam is to take a deposit on in person pickup.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> And clearly says no shipping in the ads. So the only scam is to take a deposit on in person pickup.


Yeah, I’m not sure what his endgame is here.


----------



## player99

nothing here either.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA

Something stinky about these posts 
Account profile says no reply’s ever .. in all that time 
Maybe it’s a purchaser trying to drive down prices by posting bogus ads
I inquired about this guitar the day it was posted and then again yesterday 
I asked last night about the Sg 

something smells here ...


----------



## tomee2

It's weird that's for sure.
Hadn't thought of the price manipulation angle, but that's a good possibility too


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Replied on a couple of his ads. Nothing...

I did a “Live Chat” with kijiji help to see if something was up. Basically said that he’d posted several ads at well below market price, had gotten hundreds of views and presumably many replies. Mentioned that several people on a forum had said they’ve messaged him and he wasn’t replying to anyone. Maybe someone had taken over a dormant account and was phishing?
They looked at the account and activity and said that nothing jumped out but they would keep an eye on it. And yeah, he’s not replying to anyone.

I also mentioned how this started when someone in the same city posted a want ad for an Explorer for $1000. A day later, he posts an Explorer for $1000 _and_ the photo he used was taken from a reddit post and belonged to a teenager from California.


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> Replied on a couple of his ads. Nothing...
> 
> I did a “Live Chat” with kijiji help to see if something was up. Basically said that he’d posted several ads at well below market price, had gotten hundreds of views and presumably many replies. Mentioned that several people on a forum had said they’ve messaged him and he wasn’t replying to anyone. Maybe someone had taken over a dormant account and was phishing?
> They looked at the account and activity and said that nothing jumped out but they would keep an eye on it. And yeah, he’s not replying to anyone.
> 
> I also mentioned how this started when someone in the same city posted a want ad for an Explorer for $1000. A day later, he posts an Explorer for $1000 _and_ the photo he used was taken from a reddit post and belonged to a teenager from California.


How do you get to live chat with kijiji help?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> How do you get to live chat with kijiji help?


At the bottom of any page, click on “Help Desk” under the support category. Then at the right, there’s a link for “Contact Us”.
To save you a click...


https://help.kijiji.ca/helpdesk/contact-us



At the bottom, is a drop down of FAQ topics. I selected “Scam” and after ignoring all of the generic info, there’s a “Still need help? - Contact us” button. After you type out your initial message, you have a choice to email it or start a live chat.

It’s soooo simple, I don’t know how you haven’t figured it out for yourself.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA

2manyGuitars said:


> Replied on a couple of his ads. Nothing...
> 
> I did a “Live Chat” with kijiji help to see if something was up. Basically said that he’d posted several ads at well below market price, had gotten hundreds of views and presumably many replies. Mentioned that several people on a forum had said they’ve messaged him and he wasn’t replying to anyone. Maybe someone had taken over a dormant account and was phishing?
> They looked at the account and activity and said that nothing jumped out but they would keep an eye on it. And yeah, he’s not replying to anyone.
> 
> I also mentioned how this started when someone in the same city posted a want ad for an Explorer for $1000. A day later, he posts an Explorer for $1000 _and_ the photo he used was taken from a reddit post and belonged to a teenager from California.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA

The guy just reposted it again 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> The guy just reposted it again 🤷🏼‍♂️


...and I messaged him again.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

As I mentioned earlier, his first ad popped up shortly after someone posted a wanted ad “looking for an Explorer - $1000”.
That ad was reposted this morning and he reposted his 7 hours later.


----------

